# Tied jig mix



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Has been a while since i have tied any for my box after stocking up through the winter. Sat down the last 2 nights (stormy nights, no fishing) and tied a variety. Did a few with some new rabbit colors i got a while back.....

1/4 tin heads w/ zonkers, fuzzy fiber, chenille & silicone skirts:



















1/8 blind walleye heads w/ zonkers, chenille & flash:










I've done a bunch of this next style with a flash core and then a very thin layer of wool roving over top. The thin wool makes them somewhat transparent so the flash stands out differently when they are wet. They have bee doing good for me so far this year.

1/16 w/ flash, thin wool veil & flash dub accent color (1 has a chenille neck):










1/32 w/ flash, thin wool veil & craft hair or flash dub accent colors:


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those are impressive jigs!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Those are some nice looking jigs Attica.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! The style of the first 2 jigs pictured are about the only baits i use anymore for bass. The zonker tails have far better action than just about any plastic bait. Makes for a nice relaxing evening to sit and tie a few as well.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Tied a couple walleye intended jigs tonight. Been getting most of my late evening 'eyes on Kalins 5" grubs or big stick cranks. These are my own creations to try and mimic those bigger flashy baits with some homemade flash.

1/4 HeVee Head (flat bottom shape to hopefully avoid the rocks)
12lb mono leader back to a Mustad 3366 #2 hook with up bent eye and snell
Glass bead with #1 prop spinners
Various tied material including... Zonkers, Crosscuts, PolyYarn, Flash, Hackle, Marabou and Dubbing.


----------

